# tug printed items



## TUGBrian

since the banner has been quite popular....the guy who did the banner sent me an email asking if we wanted to print up some other items to give to members and such.

ie  tug bumper stickers, or little tug decals, or other tug items that could be printed on a small sticker or vinyl paper etc.  maybe even some of those "oil change" type static stickers?

what would some of you guys be interested in?  (new ideas will be added to the poll as they come in!)


----------



## pjrose

Bumper stickers etc that go on cars don't appeal to me;TUG is the sort of thing I would want to brag about while on vacation.  Perhaps instead some pre-printed business-card sized invitations to join TUG, with a blank to write in our referral email?


----------



## CMF

*I'd love a TUG Hat or T-shirt  but . . . .*

. . .  I don't like the current logo.  

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian

you mean the ones from cafepress?  ha...my dad set that up forever ago...id have to go look at what they look like as its not ringing a bell!

the stuff on cafepress you all would pay for...these little items id just send out to those interested.


----------



## TUGBrian

you mean these items right?

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare/

I kinda like that logo....lol


----------



## CMF

Dems da ones. . .  me no likey  


Charles


----------



## rickandcindy23

I have thought about printing business cards myself, with the website address and my username.  Gotta get that lifetime membership.  I have a few referrals, just need a few more.  

Doesn't it take ten referrals for the TUG lifetime membership?


----------



## TUGBrian

yes indeed....10 referrals.

charles...got a better idea for a new logo?  im not at all a graphics artist or designer.

heck I have difficulty drawing stick figures =)


----------



## CMF

I'm sorry to say no.

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian

=D better?


----------



## CMF

*Funny.*

I'm sure you'll get some good logo proposals if this thread takes off.

Charles


----------



## TUGBrian

tis what im hoping for!


----------



## Dori

Gee, I've always liked the logo.  Of course, the palm tree is my favourite category of  flora, and invokes images of warm sunny climes!


----------



## Andar

I think the logo is okay, but it might be better if the graphic was smaller and the TUG was bigger.  I don't like to have advertisement on my car or clothes but I will wear a small descreet logo of something I believe in (especially to timehare presentations!) :ignore:


----------



## TUGBrian

I was thinking that for the small stickers etc...id just use a smaller version of the TUG banner...no real graphics.


----------



## Transit

TUGBrian said:


> I was thinking that for the small stickers etc...id just use a smaller version of the TUG banner...no real graphics.



I think thats a good look for a sticker.The TUG font,blue and red colors with the white backround will look very familiar.Now if only we can get you to put back the life preserver avatar back.


----------



## TUGBrian

i can do that...sorry...that one amused me.

I grow bored of the same thing over and over!


----------



## Transit

Ah,the familiar look of authority is back.


----------



## TUGBrian

ok...so the printer guy gets back next week and im going to have some samples of each of these made (obviously the small sticker seems to be the favorite)

Ill be giving these out to various members, need some ideas on contests to award these as prizes.

they arent super expensive or anything, so im not looking for extremely complex or detailed contests...just something simple where the winners will get these items.  based on that we can have more made and continue on with it.

Whos got some ideas (best ideas will win stickers...see how easy this is???)

I was thinking any of the people who participated in the banner can pick an item of their choosing for the first one.

What else can we think of?  longest thread of the week/month?  (whoever started the photo thread deserves 2 prizes now that I think about it!)

talk to me goose!  whats a fun way to give these things out once made?


----------



## swift

TUGBrian said:


> (whoever started the photo thread deserves 2 prizes now that I think about it!)


 Oh I like that idea!!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Oval Stickers In O. B. X. Style*





-- hotlinked --​
There are those who think the oval OBX-style stickers have jumped the shark. 

Not me.

I think stickers like that have become a standard format. 

So what TUG ought to print & distribute is oval OBX-style stickers in black & white, with a small curved line of print below the 3 capital letters saying _Timeshare Users Group_ *-* [I]www.tug2.net[/I] 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

can probably do something like that.  ill bring it up when i speak to the printer.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Printa-Printa-Printa.*




TUGBrian said:


> can probably do something like that.  ill bring it up when i speak to the printer.


Outstanding _!_ 

Accordingly, in the poll I vote for _None Of The Above_ -- unless the bumper sticker option includes the black-&-white oval OBX-style design. 

Plus, when the printer has the oval-sticker design all completed & ready to go, TUG should make it available (members only -- password, etc.) for printing out at home via the TUG web page.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## swift

AwayWeGo said:


> Plus, when the printer has the oval-sticker design all completed & ready to go, TUG should make it available (members only -- password, etc.) for printing out at home via the TUG web page.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



The problem I see with this is that in all honesty it would probably go unused if left up to the user to go down to the local office supply store to purchase the special type of printer sticker paper and then come home and print it out. Also, not everyone is computer savvy and would understand how to down load the image to print it out or align it correctly for their printer.

Why would you want a TUG advertisement be for members only?


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Too Simple ?*




swift said:


> The problem I see with this is that in all honesty it would probably go unused if left up to the user to go down to the local office supply store to purchase the special type of printer sticker paper and then come home and print it out. Also, not everyone is computer savvy and would understand how to down load the image to print it out or align it correctly for their printer.
> 
> Why would you want a TUG advertisement be for members only?


Shux, I'll just print'm out on regular paper & place'm on the insides of the car windows with the printed side next to the glass. 

Plus, I expect TUG members to be more mindful of the best ways to use TUG promotional materials than the non-members, advertising & non-advertising _mox nix_. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

I have no problem posting the graphics once they are made for you to print out on whatever you wish.  (assuming hans is ok with it)


----------



## Transit

How about for mile marks .A small sticker for 100 posts, a bumper sticker for 500 posts, A tee shirt for 1000 posts, a new computer with a tug screen saver for 10000 posts.


----------



## TUGBrian

lol...yea...ill get right on that =)


----------



## pammex

Transit said:


> How about for mile marks .A small sticker for 100 posts, a bumper sticker for 500 posts, A tee shirt for 1000 posts, a new computer with a tug screen saver for 10000 posts.



I like this!!!!!:whoopie: 

I would love any of the items.....I think prizes for number of posts is great idea as well...

I love the business card idea, is it okay for us to use the TUG name and such on a card to get referrals and such...and of course to advertise TUG..


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Let's Not Boost Quantity Over Quality.*




pammex said:


> I think prizes for number of posts is great idea as well.


The trouble is, offering freebies for sheer numbers of entries sent in is apt to lead to an increase in content-free entries. 

TUG-BBS has enough of those as it is, including quite a few from me that The Devil made me send in.  

How about freebies for _quality_ TUG-BBS entries ? 

Quantity can go whistle. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Passepartout

I'm glad to see some comment on the TUG logo. While it does warm my heat to see it whenever I'm recreationally at the computer, IMO it could use a little updating. Problem is, I have little-to-no artistic ability.

As to the Cafe Press stuff, I think it looks sort of cheap and tacky. Not the classy sort of casual wear many of us slip into when on vacation. Kinda like a freebie 'trucker baseball cap' compared to a nice Panama or even a bucket hat. Or a $10 Woot t-shirt compared to a polo with an alligator embroidered on it.

If the printer is looking for suggestions, how about printing the logo on iron-on stuff, so users can apply it to whatever we want?

Jim Ricks


----------



## TUGBrian

im not opposed to any of these ideas...and the logo itself isnt certainly set in stone.  The purpose of these items is to represent TUG and perhaps get the word to others.

There has to be some sort of graphic designer/artist type among our thousands of members aye?


----------



## Makai Guy

The ol' logo is something Bill (or maybe some supplier Bill was working with) came up with many years ago, and it's based on a Microsoft island/palm tree clipart image that MS allowed them to use.   Considering its origin, I always expected to see the same logo showing up on all sorts of other stuff and have been surprised not to have seen it anywhere else.

If we have some talented graphic design folks out there...  have at it!


----------



## beanb41

What about the possibility of of a TUG luggage tag - logo on the outside and personal details on the inside. It isnt offensive or garish like some T shirts are but identifiable especially at checkin and checkout time.


----------



## TUGBrian

thats not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Black Diamond

*TUG needs to advertised at TS*

 Bumper stickers are fine for the car that is setting at home while I am on vacation:whoopie: , but need something that will travel with me on my trip to far off TS.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Delivery Date Set For The New T. U. G. Printed Items ?*

We're all hanging in suspense here. 

When will the new items be available for TUG members to order ? 

Just wondering. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

never really finalized any new image ideas...nothing printed up at the moment.

sorry.


----------



## Black Diamond

AwayWeGo said:


> We're all hanging in suspense here.
> 
> When will the new items be available for TUG members to order ?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Looking forward to buying several TUG items when available.


----------



## TUGBrian

ha...id completely forgotten about this!  its been a busy few months!


----------



## Kay H

I also like the luggage tag idea.


----------



## Black Diamond

*Business Cards*

Business cards type cards to pass out at resorts to fellow TS's to promote and create broader/wider exposure to the reality of the Timeshare Ownership and maximizing usage one's TS potential.:whoopie: 

Have to be careful not to get thrown out for illegal advertisement on the property. :hysterical:


----------



## carl2591

*TUG t-shirts*

black diamond,,
what would constitute illegal advertising on the property you "own" for that week. 

I like the t-shirts.. on the back they could have different saying..

if you are going to a "postcard" company meeting have one with the following on the back

<<<Look here before you "LEAP" with your timeshare sale..>>>
www.Tug2.net
        have the "here" underlined

when going to your home resort.
 <<<<Have you gotten a good exchange lately..>>>>"
      WE want to know, TUG2.net


that just a couple I came up with.


----------



## sandesurf

May I make a suggestion? We never buy or wear logo t-shirts that have the pictures on the "front" of the shirt. Only the back, with maybe a small one on side of chest.
Thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

you are welcome to use cafepress to print out the logo if you wish!


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Any Progress On Printed Or Printable TUG Items ?*




AwayWeGo said:


> -- hotlinked --​
> There are those who think the oval OBX-style stickers have jumped the shark.
> 
> Not me.
> 
> I think stickers like that have become a standard format.
> 
> So what TUG ought to print & distribute is oval OBX-style stickers in black & white, with a small curved line of print below the 3 capital letters saying _Timeshare Users Group_ *-* [I]www.tug2.net[/I]


No need to print & stock stuff like that -- just put printable PDFs somewhere on a password-protected part of tug2-dot-net. 

Any progress ? 

Luggage tags.  Oval car window emblems.  Business cards.  Etc. ? 

Or have they been up & ready for ever so long & I've just managed to overlook'm somehow ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

AwayWeGo said:


> No need to print & stock stuff like that -- just put printable PDFs somewhere on a password-protected part of tug2-dot-net.
> 
> Any progress ?
> 
> Luggage tags.  Oval car window emblems.  Business cards.  Etc. ?
> 
> Or have they been up & ready for ever so long & I've just managed to overlook'm somehow ?
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



yep, actually spoke to the printer this week when I asked him to make a new banner!

should have something shortly.


----------



## DaveNV

Is it too late to vote for a ball cap?  My (rapidly) balding head would love to sport a TUG cap.  A cap fits in anywhere, especially at timeshare presentations.  You could discretely print the words "BUY RESALE!" on the back of it, so the people sitting behind me can wise up before being duped.  The timeshare sales folks would all be in front of me, so nobody would be the wiser.

And luggage tags.  I'd use luggage tags.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian

BMWguynw said:


> Is it too late to vote for a ball cap?  My (rapidly) balding head would love to sport a TUG cap.  A cap fits in anywhere, especially at timeshare presentations.  You could discretely print the words "BUY RESALE!" on the back of it, so the people sitting behind me can wise up before being duped.  The timeshare sales folks would all be in front of me, so nobody would be the wiser.
> 
> And luggage tags.  I'd use luggage tags.
> 
> Dave



can order clothing and items from the cafepress store....printer is going to try to make some stickers...we will see how they turn out.

itll likely cost more to mail them than they cost with todays postage rates!  :hysterical:


----------



## hefleycatz

I think buttons would be good.   We could then wear them into the sales presentations/owners meetings.


----------



## Dori

I 've had a T-shirt with the TUG logo for years.  It is so big that I use it as a beach coverup. Many people have asked me about it, and of course I am happy to tell them about TUG and to invite them to visit our website.

Dori


----------



## TUGBrian

Dori said:


> I 've had a T-shirt with the TUG logo for years.  It is so big that I use it as a beach coverup. Many people have asked me about it, and of course I am happy to tell them about TUG and to invite them to visit our website.
> 
> Dori



for stuff like that, the cafepress store is likely your best (and cheapest) option.

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare

i can upload some different pictures to it however...let me work on that.


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> for stuff like that, the cafepress store is likely your best (and cheapest) option.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare
> 
> i can upload some different pictures to it however...let me work on that.



ok heres the dillyo =)

I have uploaded a variety of images to cafepress, various ones used throughout the site.  I will link them below here in a second.

What I want is to change the poll to vote on which ones you want to see, and what items you want to see them on.

I can then go in and modify the cafepress site to produce those products for you.

What I will do for all of you die hard tug supporters, is offer a free membership extension for any shirt purchased.  Just send me the reciept for your purchase so I know whos membership it is...and this will be an easy way for you to subsidize your TUG swag...essentially making it free (or close to it depending on the shirt you buy!)

in the next few posts ill add the images and the poll


----------



## TUGBrian

image 2: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




an old tug logo I found digging around, but it might look nice on a shirt!

image 3: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is the actual image I use for the tug banner, the source image is quite large and im not quite sure how it would go on a tshirt...ill go ahead and assume they will scale it down quite a bit =)


image 4: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the other newer official TUG logos.

image 5: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this is the current cafepress default logo for all merchandise.

image 6a: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



image 6b: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




these two appear to be for a top/bottom custom license plate...although I dont see it on the store at the moment.

image 7:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another custom TUG image I found on the site.


(also if you would like any other TUG images you may have uploaded, ill be happy to do so!)


----------



## TUGBrian

ack, i see the first one doesnt appear to blow up very well, we can likely exclude that one from going on a tshirt...might work well on a luggage tag or coffee mug or button or something.


----------



## TUGBrian

added a few stickers to the store link above, let me know which ones you prefer!


----------



## TUGBrian

created this plain white t-shirt with the logo on the front chest, and the TUG banner logo on the back.

http://www.cafepress.com/timesharebf.2111231


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> itll likely cost more to mail them than they cost with todays postage rates!  :hysterical:



Why not have people who want them send you a self-addressed stamped envelope?  That way you won't be out anything.

Dave


----------



## l2trade

BMWguynw said:


> Why not have people who want them send you a self-addressed stamped envelope?  That way you won't be out anything.
> 
> Dave



I really like that idea.  I wish I had a stack of TUG stickers or something cheap to hand out during all my vacations.  I tell so many people about TUG, but then I need to find something to write down and explain the website.  Most have never heard of it.

Maybe we could sell generic Tug Fan business cards with website logo & URLs?  The backside could have 1 2 3 instructions for newbies to get acquainted and feel comfortable joining us.  I'd love to buy & hand out a stack of those if they are reasonably priced.


----------



## Black Diamond

QUOTE form: l2trade

Maybe we could sell generic Tug Fan business cards with website logo & URLs?  The backside could have 1 2 3 instructions for newbies to get acquainted and feel comfortable joining us.  I'd love to buy & hand out a stack of those if they are reasonably priced.

I have been thinks along the same line, pass out business cards to fellow resort guest to guide them away form the "90 minute sales pitch"  and I would liker to have my own user name(Black Diamond) attached as a way to show that I am for real and no just another sales rep.


----------



## TUGBrian

all wonderful ideas

also, before you buy anything off the site...might want to wait...im coming up with a better design some of you may like...itll be similar to the round black oval - 3 letters in the middle type icon listed above!

Its begun to grow on me!

like this...but ill be adding a bit more to it (the name and the link to the site)


----------



## AwayWeGo

*Yessssssss !*




TUGBrian said:


>


That's it !

_Perfect._ 

All it needs is www*.*tug2*.*net in little bitty printing inside the oval, centered under the big *TUG*. 

Worth waiting for. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

AwayWeGo said:


> That's it !
> 
> _Perfect._
> 
> All it needs is www*.*tug2*.*net in little bitty printing inside the oval, centered under the big *TUG*.
> 
> Worth waiting for.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



It is indeed a nice clean logo, but id be lying if I said I did the work.  It was provided as a sample of some other logos from a TUGGER PeterS! :whoopie:


----------



## TUGBrian

Had a few minutes to open photoshop today.

Take 1


----------



## AwayWeGo

*By George, He's Got It !*




TUGBrian said:


>


Excellent. 

Just right. 

Thanks. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

AwayWeGo said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Just right.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



will tinker around with a few more just for grins when i get some more free time.

Ill also have the printer print off some stickers that ill provide for free, but ill upload this image to cafepress so you guys can order things if you like?


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> will tinker around with a few more just for grins when i get some more free time.
> 
> Ill also have the printer print off some stickers that ill provide for free, but ill upload this image to cafepress so you guys can order things if you like?



k, uploaded these to the logo shop if you wish.

I may tinker with the design more...specifically to add the TIMESHARE USERS GROUP moniker to the top of the oval as well (inside)


----------



## Stricky

TUGBrian said:


> I may tinker with the design more...specifically to add the TIMESHARE USERS GROUP moniker to the top of the oval as well (inside)



great idea. I like it.

How about the same thing in a oval coaster. The cheap carboard type you get at bars. Might be a nice thing to accidently leave at a resort or two.


----------



## TUGBrian

Stricky said:


> great idea. I like it.
> 
> How about the same thing in a oval coaster. The cheap carboard type you get at bars. Might be a nice thing to accidently leave at a resort or two.



ill dig around cafepress for that, but I didnt see it in my first go around.

there are some coasters listed however...i believe they are just regular square ceramic ones.

I think ill order some of this stuff myself just to see how it turns out!

Itll make great xmas gifts for my father!  lol!


----------



## TUGBrian

2nd try


----------



## AwayWeGo

*An Artist At Work.*




TUGBrian said:


>


Even better. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian

think i may want to clean up the shading/texture at the bottom...and add perhaps a few colors for spunk....but we are getting there!


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> think i may want to clean up the shading/texture at the bottom...and add perhaps a few colors for spunk....but we are getting there!



without the halo


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, a suggestion:  Change the font color on "TIMESHARE USERS GROUP" and "WWW.TUG2.NET" to dark red.  And maybe reduce the font size a point or two?  Otherwise it's really good, I think.  That'd work for me on a sticker AND a ballcap.

Dave


----------



## Goofyhobbie

Brian,

You are definitely on to something.

Is it possible for a TUG MEMBER to get credit for a referral by simply getting the "Guest" to submit his or her membership and use the referring member's USERNAME? 

If so a lot of the Membership could purchase business cards at a nominal cost and ask the potential new member to check out the site.

On the business card the TUG MEMBER could put his or her USERNAME on the back and request that *"if"* the NEWBIE decides to join use the TUG MEMBER's USERNAME as the referring member.

There are many TUG MEMBERS who could thereby become Lifetime TUG Members. The TUG MEMBER benefits by reducing the cost of membership and TUG would benefit by dramatically increasing the number of members.  

Once you get the logo finalized we need to get those business cards set-up with a few simple instructions for the newbie on the back of the card.

A few hundred two color business cards with the tid-bits on the back and a specific blank line for the card purchaser to put his or her USERNAME would get the ball rolling.

Some ideas for the back of the card:



> Instructions:
> 
> 1. At WWW.TUG2.NET - interact with thousands of TIMESHARE OWNERS
> 2. Learn how to maxmize your ownership and how to Buy, Sell, or Rent.
> 3. Exchange with other Timeshare Owners - avoid Exchange Fees.
> 4. Get excellent tips on how to maximize your vacations
> 5. General access is free.
> 6. Expanded access with great benefits costs only $15 a year.
> 7. For your referral use my USERNAME: ____________________________


----------



## TUGBrian

had a few minutes, and discovered the magic wand tool in photoshop =)











or this color red


----------



## TUGBrian

Goofyhobbie said:


> Is it possible for a TUG MEMBER to get credit for a referral by simply getting the "Guest" to submit his or her membership and use the referring member's USERNAME?



yes



> If so a lot of the Membership could purchase business cards at a nominal cost and ask the potential new member to check out the site.
> 
> On the business card the TUG MEMBER could put his or her USERNAME on the back and request that *"if"* the NEWBIE decides to join use the TUG MEMBER's USERNAME as the referring member.
> 
> There are many TUG MEMBERS who could thereby become Lifetime TUG Members. The TUG MEMBER benefits by reducing the cost of membership and TUG would benefit by dramatically increasing the number of members.
> 
> Once you get the logo finalized we need to get those business cards set-up with a few simple instructions for the newbie on the back of the card.
> 
> A few hundred two color business cards with the tid-bits on the back and a specific blank line for the card purchaser to put his or her USERNAME would get the ball rolling.
> 
> Some ideas for the back of the card:



I have no problem with this.


----------



## TUGBrian

and more options






and with some added info






or






or


----------



## TUGBrian

note we may use a combination of these, as some more meant for promotional items to be given to people, vs others who are already TUGGERS and just want some of the stuff.

sadly, while I think the blank "TUG" in the oval is the most clean....it does nothing in terms of advertising =)


----------



## TUGBrian

few new more professional ones...for handing out to other people etc.






please let me know which of the phrases at the bottom you like more...and we will go with that one.


----------



## Goofyhobbie

Brian,

Of the three I like the top one best.

"Timeshare Owners Helping Each Other Since 1993"


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, if you put the website text in the outer circle, in the same color as the circle but with a white background, you can have your simple circle with TUG inside it.  The advertising still happens, but TUg is displayed as you want it.

Dave


----------



## carl2591

*tug logo iwth palm trees*

hate to bring up an old thread 

but what happened with the stickers, caps etc.. I printed up business card with the home printer and use them at a lot of resorts.. easy to hand out and cheap to produce with card stock with micro pref edges at staples or officemax.

I was looking for the nice tug logo with the palm trees but in a large size than
400 x 400.. 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78451&page=3
see message 54, image 5.. 

need something for a tee shirt.
anyone have a good high def image somewhere i can download.??

thanks


----------



## TUGBrian

i gave away all the stickers I had made.

you can order items at the cafepress shop...is a thread about that in the lounge actually!

I dont believe I have a hires copy of the original palm tree graphic sadly.


----------



## carl2591

too bad that was one of the best i thought.. nice beachie feel to it..


----------



## Makai Guy

carl2591 said:


> too bad that was one of the best i thought.. nice beachie feel to it..


The palm tree island graphics actually incorporated royalty-free clip art from Microsoft, after clearing it with them.  Sad to say, I lost the originals in a hard drive crash several years ago.  Can't find either one on their current site.


----------



## carl2591

i thought that was something i had seen before.  wonder if some one some where has that old clip on a old hard drive.  

getting me a new mother boards with RAID 1 for mirroring hard drives.. now no more HD crashes.. just pop in a new and away we go..


----------

